# Elk season starts Saturday



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to all of the successful hunters.


----------



## Scott Stevens (Jun 7, 2018)

Killed my bull Sunday afternoon. 670# 9 1/2 yr old 6x6. Thanks to Dennis Casselman for two incredible days of hunting. Also thanks to Johnny, Denny, Preston and Brock for all their help as well. 
Scott


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

That’s a great bull, Scott! Congratulations!


----------



## Scott Stevens (Jun 7, 2018)

srconnell22 said:


> That’s a great bull, Scott! Congratulations!


And thank you for recommending Dennis.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Thought I'd share my "barking" elk experience. I was sitting on a huge opening atop a hill overlooking below. When 2 spikes, 3 bulls, 2 cows and a calf filed into the opening at 460 yards and began to feed. I put a small evergreen between me and the larger group and made my way into a ravine that angled toward them. When I crawled to the top, all 8 elk were staring at me and all of them began barking at me like dogs. I never even knew they barked, let alone to be witnessing this. I put the range finder on the largest cow and made the shot at 208 yards. This was my longest shot and greatest hunting experience ever. Best of luck to everyone on these remaining days.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations again and for sharing your experience with us Blue!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Scott, Congratulations on your bull, he's a dandy.Good job!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Earlier in this thread I incorrectly reported that the two bulls in the middle of a previous picture of the Atlanta Elk pole were my hunter’s bulls. Now that I can’t sleep at 4:00am, I’ve realized that one of my hunter’s had already taken his home for processing and another strikingly similar bull was put in it’s place prior to that picture being taken. 

Here are the two bulls we killed opening morning, side by side, on the Atlanta Elk pole.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bluealaskan said:


> Thought I'd share my "barking" elk experience. I was sitting on a huge opening atop a hill overlooking below. When 2 spikes, 3 bulls, 2 cows and a calf filed into the opening at 460 yards and began to feed. I put a small evergreen between me and the larger group and made my way into a ravine that angled toward them. When I crawled to the top, all 8 elk were staring at me and all of them began barking at me like dogs. I never even knew they barked, let alone to be witnessing this. I put the range finder on the largest cow and made the shot at 208 yards. This was my longest shot and greatest hunting experience ever. Best of luck to everyone on these remaining days.


Congrats! Thanks for sharing, great story but Im thinking I would of lost all composure when they were all looking at me, much yet all the barking. Way to go on keeping your cool and getting it done.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to guide my niece this afternoon for a cow hunt! She did an incredible job with a single shot, from ridge top to ridge top to down this 280 pound dressed cow! 

We caught her and another bedded down, got Ally into position and when we were all settled in, I began to cow call. She stood up and presented a perfect shot on the third call. 

I have to admit, this is the favorite of all of the elk I’ve killed this year... although I may be a little bias!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations Ally on making a great shot and harvesting a beautiful cow. Good job Scott making this possible. One proud uncle I'm sure!!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations Ally on your Elk.....good shooting.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Ally and Scott!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just left the Atlanta Dnr, 80 tags filled six of those are tribal.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

As elk guides, we all try to work together to get tags filled. Vern Bishop is an elk guide that has forgotten more about elk hunting than I’ll ever know. When we heard yesterday he still had a cow hunter left that had a disability that didn’t allow him to walk more than a few feet, we all agreed to jump in and give it everything we had to fill this tag. This is a guy that from what I understand was given five years to live.... seven years ago. 

After sorting out animals all morning, we finally got a small group of cows on the move. After a few hours of tracking and positioning the shooter in front of the tracker, the stars aligned and Wayne got his opportunity. 

Here is Wayne with his huge cow that he killed this afternoon. It took a great team effort between Mike Pedigo, Joe Ferguson, James Bunker and myself to wrap this last one up for 2018. 

Congratulations to all the successful hunters this year. I believe this makes number 15 or 16 for us for December, paired with the 19 from September, we are solidly in the 30+ elk harvested for 2018 once again.


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> As elk guides, we all try to work together to get tags filled. Vern Bishop is an elk guide that has forgotten more about elk hunting than I’ll ever know. When we heard yesterday he still had a cow hunter left that had a disability that didn’t allow him to walk more than a few feet, we all agreed to jump in and give it everything we had to fill this tag. This is a guy that from what I understand was given five years to live.... seven years ago.
> 
> After sorting out animals all morning, we finally got a small group of cows on the move. After a few hours of tracking and positioning the shooter in front of the tracker, the stars aligned and Wayne got his opportunity.
> 
> ...


Great job!

Doug


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping for a strong finish to the 2018 Elk season. Best of luck to all remaining hunters!!!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Well it's over and the two hunters I met and stayed in contact with, didnt call last night with good news. This year a select few got to participate in one of Michigan's greatest hunts offered. Many new friendships were formed, and many fantastic memories made. Special thanks and congratulations to all making this possible, DNR, guides, landowners, and fellow hunters. We were very blessed to have the opportunity to experience this hunt. To all that hasn't yet, your chance could be next. Keep applying!!!!
Happy hunting, and Happy Holidays to the greatest bunch on earth.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

bluealaskan said:


> Well it's over and the two hunters I met and stayed in contact with, didnt call last night with good news. This year a select few got to participate in one of Michigan's greatest hunts offered. Many new friendships were formed, and many fantastic memories made. Special thanks and congratulations to all making this possible, DNR, guides, landowners, and fellow hunters. We were very blessed to have the opportunity to experience this hunt. To all that hasn't yet, your chance could be next. Keep applying!!!!
> Happy hunting, and Happy Holidays to the greatest bunch on earth.


Well said Blue! And Merry Christmas to all.


----------

